# New Beauty Test Tubes



## AngelaGM (Oct 19, 2006)

Three times a year for $25.00 plus $5.95 S&amp;H you get a Test Tube filled with all the newest cutting edge beauty product samples!! And believe me the deluxe samples are very generous!


----------



## jenfer (Oct 19, 2006)

What brand is it? Do you have the link?


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jenfer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What brand is it? Do you have the link? its all different brands and if i remember the link is newbeauty.com and you also get a 25.00 gift certificate for spalook.com so its really a good deal


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 19, 2006)

That's sounds really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BelleMere (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi, I just bought the "New Beauty" magazine and saw 'The Tube' advertised. It does look excellent!!! Does anyone kinow if they deliver to Canada??? I am definately going to sin up if they do! Has anyone else used 'The Tube' for a few deliveries (every 4 months) and have any feedback? I'd really love &amp; appreciate more feedback. Thanks so much, castle queen


----------



## blondie36 (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *castle queen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I just bought the "New Beauty" magazine and saw 'The Tube' advertised. It does look excellent!!! Does anyone kinow if they deliver to Canada??? I am definately going to sin up if they do! Has anyone else used 'The Tube' for a few deliveries (every 4 months) and have any feedback? I'd really love &amp; appreciate more feedback. Thanks so much, castle queen



i have and i dont know if they ship to canada, but i did love there products and you also get a 25.00 gift card for spalook.com and i only received 1 tube so far but very good deal


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 4, 2006)

Cool


----------



## DC-Cutie (Nov 4, 2006)

I got my tube last week, w/the coupon and I also got via email another coupon for $25 off $30 purchase at spalook.com

The samples are generous sizes and great stuff!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 4, 2006)

How cool! Thanks for sharing, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## BelleMere (Nov 4, 2006)

_*DC Cutie* *&amp;*_* all other "The Tube' Users,* *DC Cutie, thanks so much for replying. I'm super interested &amp; will call "New Beauty" Monday to see if they deliver to Canada. To all of* *"The Tube"* *users: Can you give me an idea of what the contents of the tube contain? the sizes, etc.The magazine doesn't specify really; just list off the possible products that can be in "The Tube." Once again, sorry to be a bug but I really appreciate the info. and like to know what I'm getting before I join on for a year



Thanks



castle queen



*


----------



## DC-Cutie (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of what comes in the beauty tube. There is also a full size of Obagi Professional-C serum (that didn't get in the shot!) &amp; here is a link: NewBeauty - TestTube


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just signed up. I can't wait to get my first one.


----------



## Anna (Nov 4, 2006)

ok...remind me to sign up for this it looks nice!


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 4, 2006)

i will sign up too cause i do have a mailbox in Newyork...


----------



## Kaya (Nov 4, 2006)

*oh wow AWESOME !!! for 25 bucks and those r not even sample sizes right ?? they seem to be pretty BIG *


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'll move this to BB and beauty in general forum.


----------



## BelleMere (Nov 5, 2006)

Dear *DC_Cutie*! You are a doll- thanks so much for the photo



I found a Canada info. email in "New Beauty" magazine so I'm going to try and sign up. I'll let you all know how it goes. BTW, you are a *'cutie' *DC



Thanks again, castle queen





*DC-CUTIE,* i MAY ALREADY HAVE ASKED YOU BUT KIDS, HUBBY, LIFE, BEING 43- i NEVER REMBER ANYTHING! (duh, sorry about the caps). Let me know what you think of the _Obagi System Professional Serum -C _after your skin gets used to it, if you have time. Thanks again, Kind but always frazzled, *castle queen* ok, off to pick-up daughter from sleepover- man, it never ends......ha!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing - I think I'm going to sign up for one.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for this! I'm going to try it! those don't look like sample sizes either!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry I forgot the link. Advanced Beauty Products, Facts About Plastic Surgery Ã¢â‚¬â€œ NewBeauty.com. I hope everyone enjoys their goodies


----------



## BelleMere (Nov 9, 2006)

*Oh Ladies, I registered today and will be recieving "The Tube" soon. Yeah, they deliver to Canada. A special thanks to all of you who helped me out, especially DC-Cutie; the photos really helped me make the decision. Cost is , with S/H- $171.80 Canadian. Not bad at all. Think of it, we pay $200 for 'Prevage' up here! Thank you all again. I'll report in when my first 'tube' arrives



castle queen*


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 9, 2006)

I sent y'all a link a week or so ago... Their products are awesome


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## BelleMere (Nov 9, 2006)

*Dear Angela GM,**[/b**Thanks for the update- I can't wait for my first Canadian (Ontario) delivery-yeah! **[/color**Sincerely, castle queen *


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## MacQueen (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## x___downtown (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh wow.. I thought you meant like tubes you injected into your flesh to make you beautiful, rofl. I guess we'll have to see how beauty pills do before we go to that though


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 11, 2006)

My credit card was charged a few days ago so I should be getting mine next week.


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2006)

i'd love to do this! it sounds so interesting, but i'm afraid i'll end up with a bunch of products i'd never use!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

They dont deliver to France


----------



## elysianjewels (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi. I had become a New Beauty Test Tube subscriber and LOVED the first 2 Test Tubes I got but I am wondering if anyone else has NOT gotten their Test Tube that should have gone out in February/March?? I have called the company and emailed to no avail so I am wondering if anyone heard if they have gone out of business or what the deal is? They charged my credit card in March so I should have gotten one at least a month ago...

Thanks! Kathy


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have had problems with this company. I was charged for a test tube and never received it. I had to go to the Better Business Bureau and the Florida Attorney Generals Office and my bank to get my money back. I got my money back because my bank gave it back to me because of the claim being investigated. The company told the Better Business Bureau about a month ago that they would send me a test tube that next week. I never received it. So I had to go to the Better Business Bureau again two weeks ago and I finally got my test tube yesterday.


----------



## elysianjewels (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info - that was what I was afraid of - that they were having problems. Do you happen to have the contact information for the Better Business Bureau?? Kathy


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 10, 2007)

This is who I was working with:

Keyana Lathan [email protected]

It took 4 months from the time I started complaining to the New Beauty company until I got resolution.


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 25, 2007)

This sounds interesting!! I may sign up as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------

